# what dp you find disrespectful?



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

not about here
I am typing this while I am still mad so forgive me

Today during lunch at school I was sitting on the ground between a mini fridge that had a microwave on it which was on my left and a small stack of books on my right. My back being against the wall. My teacher who is a coach Lets his football player come in during our lunch

After seeing a bad reaction to the football players during out class time he was forced to ban them unless they have our lunch period

He sells food like the noodles in a cup, drinks, and candy to help get stuff for the wrestling team and football team. So today I got a small craving for chocolate and got a candy bar but only wanted half so still in the wrapper I set it down on the books on my right. One person sat in a roling chair acting like he was doing something else. He didnt know me and didnt know who is belonged to. Though we joked when he found out it was only half with another friend people all being around but he asked whos it was but someone called out I dont know before I could call out it was mine. He had sat it back down on the books when he had asked and another player only hearing I dont know swooped in and snagged it and took a bite. I yelled out hey and thats when my friend chimed in because he hadnt even had time to say anything and called out and said that was shelbys in a nasty voice. The guy simply goes oops and throws...not simply toss...throws it at me and it hit me in the face. I was so inbarased at this act. I sat there for half a second with my mouth wide up at this act. Then to quickly pick it back up and threw it back into his face. 

I yelled at him to never throw something at me in such a disrespectful manner again...of course he doesnt hear...only thinking about the chocolate that he picked up off the ground and says do you want it. I yell at him saying I dont want something someone steals only to have it thrown in my face. He doesnt hear how irked I am I guess because then he asks are you sure you dont want it. I could feel my face getting beat red with anger. The class had already been in trouble for a stupid act pulled by two other classmates earlier this week so I turned my head down and began to text and all he kept asking was are you sure you dont want it.

My friend Christain knowing me well kept saying dude you need to back off or your going to get decked...your going to get hit...get out of her face....

When I had yelled at him I used some words that would most likely end up getting me banned on here so I left those out but it was clear to anyone that the mood shifted and I was mad. People across the room who didnt know me well knew I was mad but this disrespectful jerk is asking for it.........

I was truly hurt...my pride went down the drain so quickly. 


so what do you guys think is disrespectful?
Sorry for the long rant...just irked....

My point in posting is what do you guys feel is really disrespectful to you


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, a candy bar in the face is disrespectful. I'm sure he probably understood that you were angry, just chose to ignore it and act as if your feelings didn't matter. As you've stated, that angered you more, and he knew that. And, he got to eat your chocolate.

If you could somehow get him to sit down on a melted candy bar without getting caught, that would be great.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Anytime a person reacts with out regards for another person it is disrespectfull. I try to make sure i live my life so that I don't urt anyone else but sometimes a person says something that is hrtful without meaning it. This guy was very rude so I would have pointed that out to him in a nice voice I would have said something to him that would have made him feel ashamed of himself.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am glad...I got to take the day off and not have to deal with that mess. Even though to some they probly blew it off like it was no big deal but my pride still hurts.

Have any of you had someone act like that to you? Something they have done that has upset you?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Some people are a pain in the rear. I had an older(40-50?) lady cut in front of me at Wal-Mart once and I told her Excuse me but I was here first. Usually I don't even say things, but I don't know I guess I was in a pissy mood. She was like all prissy(can't do the voice over the net) Eye roll crap and told me "Age before beauty". I expected the cashier should do something. Since we were right in front of her but she just kept her head down. The lady was very lucky the cashier checked my two things out very very slowly or else I would have run her over on "accident". I looked for her but she was gone. I was prego and that did not make my day.

Sorry you had to deal with a jerk.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man what a jerk I'm sorry about what he did to you  I would have knocked that guy right on his butt for sure.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok so for 1 anybody that picks up an already been opened obviously been eaten bar of chocolate and takes a bite= EWWWWWWW
2 yes that was very disrespectful and pretty ignorant, why did he just put it back not chuck it at your face!?!
Man better you than me cause I’d have been all over that!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My head's still cocked sideways from confusion & utterly appalled. What is wrong with ppl? Almost makes me wonder when's the last time the guy ate *sigh*? That's just craziness...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

my momma beat up the HS football hero one day.he was always engaging us in rock fights.we were 12 he was 17.
one day I beaned that [email protected] in the melon,good.he chased us to the house.
started [email protected] at her.she told him that she would ask us where the cuts came from when he beaned us.she told him we wouldn't snitc him out,and it was A shame A 12 year old had better street manners than him.he was put way down,his jock buds all ragged him.
he then said [email protected]# you [email protected] mom popped him in the mouth like A snake strike.he tried to go with her.she tore him up she picked him apart like A boxer.
come to find out,her 3 half brothers were golden glove boxers and she went to the gym with them.that old broad was A scrapper.
after that when I started to bounce in her club I saw her rout grown men toe to toe.
she was very unique.she was 5' 10" and went 180.but A hot 180.and tough.
if she were still alive I'd loan her out to ya.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

william williamson said:


> my momma beat up the HS football hero one day.he was always engaging us in rock fights.we were 12 he was 17.
> one day I beaned that [email protected] in the melon,good.he chased us to the house.
> started [email protected] at her.she told him that she would ask us where the cuts came from when he beaned us.she told him we wouldn't snitc him out,and it was A shame A 12 year old had better street manners than him.he was put way down,his jock buds all ragged him.
> he then said [email protected]# you [email protected] mom popped him in the mouth like A snake strike.he tried to go with her.she tore him up she picked him apart like A boxer.
> ...



 WWIII your mom sounded like a total BA!
My kind of lady!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

william williamson said:


> my momma beat up the HS football hero one day.he was always engaging us in rock fights.we were 12 he was 17.
> one day I beaned that [email protected] in the melon,good.he chased us to the house.
> started [email protected] at her.she told him that she would ask us where the cuts came from when he beaned us.she told him we wouldn't snitc him out,and it was A shame A 12 year old had better street manners than him.he was put way down,his jock buds all ragged him.
> he then said [email protected]# you [email protected] mom popped him in the mouth like A snake strike.he tried to go with her.she tore him up she picked him apart like A boxer.
> ...


You have to be, officially, The Most Interesting Man in the World.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aus_staffy said:


> You have to be, officially, The Most Interesting Man in the World.


brother,I survived and what I survived would take days of writing to explain.then the stories in between,I wish I had the patience to sit and write a book.
I started to do so in Costa Rica.yet,I can't live on air.had I the money to sit for 6 mos. to A year I could put together A great piece.


----------

